# Any 10mm Auto shooters on here?



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Over the past year and a half I have become "converted" to the 10mm Auto cartridge for a hunting sidearm and frequent CCW. Just curious if there are other 10mm fans on here. I'm considering gearing up for reloading the cartridge to "roll my own" full power loads since much of the major manufacturers continue to download their factory offerings to "FBI-lite" (or essentially 40 S&W) velocities.

I'd be interested in getting some proven bullet/powder recipes from those who have a chrony and actual real world ballistics information (rather than just some from a published loading manual).

The 10mm Auto is a very under-appreciated cartridge (thanks to decisions of the FBI in the '90s) -- and I believe one of the most versatile handgun cartridges in existence. From light target loads to very heavy hunting loads, the 10mm Auto performs very well. A full power load actually has more energy at 100 yards than a 45 ACP has a the muzzle -- quite impressive. In addition, it is a very flat shooting cartridge out to distances of 100 yards. Most game in North America can be cleanly harvested with it -- and I simply disagree with the opinions on the web by some that the recoil is excessive.

Anyway, I'm now a "convert" -- and have picked up several makes/models chambered in 10mm Auto.

My first was to convert a Sig Arms Mauser M2 from .40 S&W to 10mm. It was an easy conversion -- remove the magazine spacer and ream the barrel to 10mm specs.



















Then, I picked up some of the S&W Gen 3 guns. Built like tanks -- these things really make the 10mm Auto a pleasure to shoot. Out of my 1006, 1066, and 1076 -- I prefer the 1006 and it makes a good woods gun. But for a CCW, the 1076 is the preferred choice of the three models.










Of course, I had to experience the 1911 platform in 10mm Auto -- choosing the Dan Wesson make. For the money, these are quite nicely crafted 1911s out of the box. My prized DW is a pre-CZ Razorback that has become a frequent CCW - although the Pointman pictured below is quite nice too.










In all, I think I have 13 different makes and models chambered in 10mm Auto. I'll post some of the others later. I'm curious what the favorite choice in the caliber might be for other members of PFF.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

How did you overcome the smaller ejection port and the slides longer travel on such a small frame?

I like the 10MM but stayed away from it due to ammo availability

very nice guns you have


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The SAWMAN on here is a 10mm Fan...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice weapons


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

HisName said:


> converting a .40 S&W handgun to 10mm by reaming out the barrel sounds like a recipe for building a hand grenade. :blink:


Quite safe in the right platform actually. The bullet diameter is the same -- only the chamber needs to be lengthened a bit for the longer case of the 10mm Auto cartridge.

Here's another conversion that I did -- a real hand cannon. I converted a 40 S&W new production model (made by High Standard in Houston) of the AMT BackUp to 10mm Auto. It was the same situation -- orginally designed as a .45 ACP platform (same OAL as the 10mm Auto), they put a mag spacer in and a .40 S&W barrel. I simply removed the magazine spacer and had the barrel reamed to 10mm specs and that was it. I will say that it isn't for the recoil sensitive shooter...


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I am new to the world of 10mm, but I am impressed why what I see on paper. I just picked up my first 10mm (Glock 29) but haven't made it to the range with it yet. I do plan on owning a few more in the future, the Glock 20 is next on the list.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I can see the work you did on the AMT , that is impressive. I had a AMT45 and it was thick and well made. just blows my mind this would work out or you would think of doing it. must be a hand full with a full power load.
Thanks for sharing , I like the new and unusual , just never would have thought that would work out .

I am use to Recoil , shoot this 308 Win with one hand


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

A '80s era Detonics Combat Master is my normal and preferred IWB CCW. If there was some way that I could get a barrel made for it in either 10mm Auto or 40 S&W -- I'd attempt a conversion on it from 45 ACP too. Oh well, at least I can load it up with 45 Super if need be.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I have talked to Scubapro about his choice in ammo for the 10mm, anyone else have a preferred carry load. I am gonna order a few boxes from Double-Tap ammo of the Barnes tac-xp. I was able to pick up some American Eagle ball rounds locally for range time.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My Huntin' 10*

In fact I am a big fan of the 10mm chambering for hunting. This,if it is the "right" pistol. For me,that is the Glock 20(OD).

The polymer frame tends to spread the recoil over a longer duration and the frame will flex with recoil. The grips are also rather large and this is a real plus for spreading the recoil "snap" over a larger surface of your hand. 

Recoil of a well loaded 10 to me is more(snappier)than any 45ACP(+P). Given that,it is in no way unmanageable. Heck,my 454Casull's recoil is completely manageable. The "name of the game" with pistol recoil management is in the practice. You gotta practice. My practice load is the Blazer 200gr FMJ's. When I got my Glock20 the Blazer load was about $12 for 50rds. I bought quite a bit of it. 

I also am not afraid to practice with my hunting load,Double Tap's 200gr WFNGC. I have had my G20 for some 6 years now and have shot 3 boxes of it in practice only. To me,it's definitely worth it. This loading has taken numerous hogs including a 300lb boar on Eglin. As for a hunting bullet,this loading is(for me) perfect. Fast enough to make the wide meplate set up a massive amount of hydrostatic shock,and hard enough to penetrate like a SOB. It went completely thru the above mentioned boar hog after hitting his shoulder plate square.

I have a Glock OEM,6" barrel that I install for hunting. I also have a set of TRU-GLO,TFO sights,extended slide release,butt plug,and a 21# spring on a stainless guide rod. I have polished my barrel hood,feed ramp,chamber,and lapped my barrel with JB Cleaner. 

This setup is a great hunting pistol for me. An added bonus is the 15+1 warmness you feel when standing in the middle of a palmetto grove,surrounded by hogs.--- SAWMAN


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Like the 10mm, have a Colt Delta Elite and never had a problem with it. Have a buddy who does reloading so ammo availablity is no problem.
Good hunting round.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have a 1006

have had it for years now,

also love my 1911-A1 45ACP,,,,,,,,,and the CAMP 45ACP

also reload for all i shoot except 22lr


----------

